# le verità inutili



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2016)

direttamente dal blog della lucarelli......
tante spiegazioni perfettamente inutili.magari la tizia non se lo ricordava più:singleeye:http://selvaggialucarelli.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/AUD-20150723-WA0000.m4a


----------

